# Dorm life?



## yexi17 (Jan 14, 2010)

zzzzzzzzz


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

I would definitely recommend living in a dorm. It'll open a lot more opportunities for making friends and interacting with people.


----------



## myshkin (Jan 30, 2010)

I think you should at least try it, if you don't like it you can get an apartment.


----------



## 90%SAfree (Oct 8, 2009)

I think if you dont want to be put in situations that could let your anxiety kick in then get an apartment. If you want to make friends and try and beat your SA then live in the dorms.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Depends on how severe your anxiety is. 
In a dorm, you'll face almost constant social interaction, and if you share a room, it will be even more. You won't be able to use the bathroom or eat a meal without seeing other people. There are plenty of people here, myself included, who have not found a dorm the best option.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I lived in a dorm for my first two years of college. It had its ups and downs, but I really enjoyed it and would love to do it again. Would have liked a single room better but yeah it was worth it.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I lived in a dorm for my first two years of college and although I didn't like the cramped space, I did make some friends (mostly thanks to my roommate). The lack of privacy was a little hard to get used to, being that I had never had to share a room before, but when I needed to get away, I'd just go for a drive.


----------



## foremma (Feb 18, 2010)

I live in a dorm with a roommate. I thought it would be hard. It really isn't. I still mostly ignore my roommate and thoroughly ignore everyone else in the hall. But at least through living with another person I am a little more connected to the college community. I'd recommend having a roommate. I'm very lonely, but I think I feel less anxious and more a part of the community due to having a roommate. Idk, that's just me.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I stayed in a dorm my freshman and sophomore years. The first year was a disaster... I could not make any friends and hid in my room all the time. People would look at me funny and make comments like 'he's so unfriendly' behind my back. Sophomore year I opened up more and actually had some friends.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, for CC, it might not be so bad living in the dorms, seeing as there should be a variety of ages..i.e more mature students. Regular university, definitely get an apartment. Grad school, much better--- smarter and more mature students. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## lilgreenmouse (Jun 14, 2009)

yeah, depends how severe your SA is, and how much you're willing to tolerate other peoples' sense of hygiene and lifestyle (blasting of *bad* techno until 4am, anyone?)
With a dorm you're more connected to campus life and it's easier to meet ppl (b/c there are so many!). 
If you don't want to completely seclude yourself with an apartment, I'd recommend you find flatmates. Like, a house or large apartment with 4-6 people. Make sure they're not overly social (party animals), but not shut-ins either (everyone ignoring each other and only interested with the rent-sharing).


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm a college freshman and I live in a dorm. I'm not quite a fan. Having a roommate can get annoying, as well as people talking in the lobby or blasting music from their rooms. There's no guarantee living in a dorm will make you have friends. And without friends, it's hard not to feel like a loser when you see everyone with other people and eating in the cafeteria together. But it's worth a try; maybe you'll enjoy it. You just need to reach out to others more than I did. New experiences help make us who we are and teach us so many lessons about life, good and bad. So either way you'll have some personal growth.


----------

